# Fishing



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Anyone fishing out there in this wonderful weather? I was thinking about going out tomorrow.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm heading up there saturday. Its been so COLD lately I doubt I'll catch much but its worth a try. 
Anyone had luck lately?
:beer:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Caught A LOT of fish on tuesday morning and afternoon and then it got really cold out. Been terrible since. Was out for 14 hrs today pre-fishing and we caught one 24" eye and 4 pike. mid-60s next week, fishing should get better.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

We were out all last week. We tried pelican for two days with very limited results...4 small pike and a bass. But then we spent three days in Zeebach's pass with some nice results. We were fishing the trees and limited 4 guys each day with 2-4 lb fish. Most came off of jigs while tied up. Caught 3 that were 25in. plus, they came on leadcore though. It was tough on friday, but we did catch our larger fish that day. Anyone else been out?

We are planning on trying Zeebach again this week. Hopefully by weds, when the temps warm up.


----------

